# Reality TV Show Seeks Clients to Be on House-Hunter Style Television



## PandaBearCameraGuy (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello Pensacola Fishing Forum Members,

I'm posting in regards to finding a young, energetic, and active couple to be on a hit reality television show. We're looking for a couple to look at luxurious homes as well as couples who are into deep sea fishing, but what really sparked the network's interest was flounder gigging.

To protect the production company's interests as well as the members of this forum, please reply with any contact information on this post. Space is limited for this season of filming.

Moderators, I apologize if this isn't in the correct location, please move it if need be. Also, if your'e interested in being a part of the series please let me know.

Thanks so much and have a wonderful day.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe Clay-Doh is interested.:whistling:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

We'll my wife and I have been searching homes and deep sea fishing for years down here. ??may.be interested


----------



## PandaBearCameraGuy (Aug 19, 2014)

Clay filmed with us already, we're expanding and looking for other great guys just like him.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

PandaBearCameraGuy said:


> Clay filmed with us already, we're expanding and looking for other great guys just like him.


Doubt you'll "find any like him", but best of luck!


----------



## PandaBearCameraGuy (Aug 19, 2014)

Please PM me if interested. I can send you my email address and the office phone number.

Thanks everyone!

I'm not kidding about the flounder gigging, my office and film crew have been watching youtube gigging videos for the past 20 minutes.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking at houses in OB right now, but I don't gig flounder.


----------



## PandaBearCameraGuy (Aug 19, 2014)

You don't have to Gig, just giving you guys an idea.

I just came back from filming in Alaska. Went fishing for Sockeyes just before the season ended. Amazing. Hopefully we can do something like that down in Florida, makes for great TV.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Aqua Huntress Stephanie and Tiki Hut / Ozeanjager Leo would be great on this show.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/awsome-day-water-aqua-huntress-405370


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/team-tuna-town-must-watch-video-119137

Above are two threads with videos on them


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Maybe Clay-Doh is interested.:whistling:


His head is still to big from this, we could not survive another Clay Doh show.


----------



## PandaBearCameraGuy (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you BananaTom. Just messaged Ozeanjager ad Aqua Huntress.

Please pass this along to friends and family.


----------



## Dafhnny (Aug 25, 2014)

but best of luck!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a rare occasion. Never have I seen "luxurious" and "flounder gigging" in the same sentence.


----------

